# Idee für Studienarbeit



## Cinimod (6. Mrz 2005)

Hallo,

ich möchte meine Studienarbeit in java realisieren, doch bin ich noch immer auf der Suche nach einem entsprechenden Thema...als möglicher Umfang sei die Realisierung einer Ftp library in java zu nennen.

Was wäre ein weiteres (nützliches) Projekt, das man realisieren könnte?


Für Ideen vielen Dank im voraus!


----------



## abollm (6. Mrz 2005)

Cinimod hat gesagt.:
			
		

> [..]
> ich möchte meine Studienarbeit in java realisieren, doch bin ich noch immer auf der Suche nach einem entsprechenden Thema...als möglicher Umfang sei die Realisierung einer Ftp library in java zu nennen.
> Was wäre ein weiteres (nützliches) Projekt, das man realisieren könnte?
> [..]



Da gäbe es grundsätzlich viele Ideen, aber das hängt auch von deinen Kenntnissen, Fähigkeiten und Vorlieben ab. Wenn du dazu etwas mitteilst, dann kann man dir sicher besser Ideen und Hinweise geben.

Auch Hinwese zu den technischen Möglichkeiten (RDBMS, Appliaktionsserver etc. vorhanden) sind hilfreich.


----------



## Cinimod (7. Mrz 2005)

Java programmiere ich schon länger....es spielt eigentlich keine Rolle, aus welchem Bereich des Java Umfeldes das Projekt stammt, was nur heissen soll, dass ich mich schnell einarbeiten kann. Wegen der technischen Möglichkeiten kann man annehmen,  dass mir begrenzte Mittel zur Verfügung stehen...konkrete Angaben kann ich leider nicht machen, da mir je nach Projekt eventuell(!) ein Mittel vom Lehrstuhl zur Verfügung gestellt wird.

Für Ideen weiterhin Danke im voraus!


----------

